
Cell phone antenna facility proposed for Sand Hill Road - hoag
http://www.mercurynews.com/peninsula/ci_17288624?nclick_check=1
======
hoag
Well, it's T-Mobile (who actually uses T-Mobile??) and not AT&T or V, but it's
about time. Always find it ridiculous that there is no cell phone signal on
_the_ Sand Hill Road. Even everyone I call back to explain why I lost signal
comment on the irony of there being no signal there.

+1 to T-Mobile for getting around peoples' neighborhood complaints about a new
cell phone tower. AT&T? Next, please?

